# SuperX CX-1



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

I pre-ordered a new CX-1 build SuperX... Cannondale keeps pushing out the delivery date. Just curious if anyone else have received theirs or if you are seeing the same. 

I'm sure the cause is SRAM's backing on the CX-1 groupe. I've got a new set of tubular discs built up just waiting for it...


----------



## jermeyer (Oct 14, 2014)

I ordered mine in July and am still waiting...


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm right there with 'ya man... They keep moving the ship date around. I started off with Sept 15, then 29th. Then they pushed it out to Oct 20, then updated to this past Monday 13th. It now shows its supposed to ship out on Sunday? 19th, its crazy!

Oh well... I might get it with 4 races left in the season, glad I didn't sell the Crux. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

I found out this morning that mine has shipped... hopefully will have it before the race on Sunday.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

Got mine yesterday... NICE!


----------



## wv_rider (May 19, 2006)

Come on Ziggy, you know the rules. Post pics or it did not happen. Show us that rockeship.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

wv_rider said:


> Come on Ziggy, you know the rules. Post pics or it did not happen. Show us that rockeship.


He did. Look at his avatar. Shows him riding it.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

View attachment 301550
View attachment 301551


----------



## jermeyer (Oct 14, 2014)

I finally got mine a few weeks ago. It races well. No chain drop despite a lot of mud, leaves and grass stuck in the chainring.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

jermeyer said:


> I finally got mine a few weeks ago. It races well. No chain drop despite a lot of mud, leaves and grass stuck in the chainring.


Now THAT is a picture of a cross bike! :thumbsup:


----------

